# Question about cutting a threaded steerer tube...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm thinking I'd like to switch out my current threaded steel fork with a chromed steel fork. The only problem is that the chromed fork is too long... Is it relatively safe to cut the steerer tube and have the LBS rethread the new-cut end? 
Do they butt steerer tubes such that cutting and rethreading may cause problems?
I'm guessing the fork is likely Columbus SLX.

thanks


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Any butting in the steer tube is done on the other end. (at the legs). It should work fine. I've cut several threaded steerer down to a "better" length.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Any butting in the steer tube is done on the other end. (at the legs). It should work fine. I've cut several threaded steerer down to a "better" length.


Except that if the threaded part is chromed also, they will not be able to rethread it. The chrome is just too hard. - TF


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If the steerer is not much too long, you also can put spacers in the headset to make it fit. Not a great option if you like your bars low, but the spacers can provide you much more versatility with regards to stem choices. Personally I prefer forks with some extra length in the steerer tube for that reason.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

One trick is to thread on the top part of the headset (with the wrench flats on it) BEFORE you cut the steerer. Spin it down further than where you'll cut. If using a hacksaw, it's easy to have the blade wander off at an angle. Don't go 100% from one side. Cut until you're inside the tube and start working your way around, alternating sides and checking your progress constantly.

File the end smooth then back off the "previously attached" headset part. It will straighten out the small portion of thread on it's way off.

The problem with having a shop use a die to cut the threads afterward is that the damaged threads are exactly where they need to get the die started and it's very difficult to do. If there isn't enough threads down the steerer, then cut the new threads BEFORE you cut the steerer.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Problem is*



jeebus said:


> I'm thinking I'd like to switch out my current threaded steel fork with a chromed steel fork. The only problem is that the chromed fork is too long... Is it relatively safe to cut the steerer tube and have the LBS rethread the new-cut end?
> Do they butt steerer tubes such that cutting and rethreading may cause problems?
> I'm guessing the fork is likely Columbus SLX.
> 
> thanks


Most shops have a die that is only good for cleaning up existing threads on the steerer. Their dies are not capable of cutting new threads on a steerer. Unfortunately, many of them are not aware of this situation and will tell you that they think they can do it. Get the threads cut before doing any other alterations on the fork. Frequently the chrome on the fork does not go all the way up the steerer, so if this is the case, the cutting tools will not be damaged by the chrome. Insure that the fork has the proper crown race size for your application!

If the fork is to be used on a very small frame, the internal butting may be an issue. Frequently the bottom of the stem will run into the butted area and the tightening of the stem may be affected. You do not want the stem wedge working against a tapered surface, because it will come loose at a very bad time.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

The current fork is on a 54-ish cm frame. The replacement fork would be coming from a 58cm frame so there will be a few cm difference. Perhaps in cutting the excess off, I may find I still have enough threads to work with with no need to place new threads.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> Except that if the threaded part is chromed also, they will not be able to rethread it. The chrome is just too hard. - TF



how many chromed steerer tubes are out there???


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> how many chromed steerer tubes are out there???


One that I know of. Couldn't thread it, so turned it into a threadless. - TF


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Rather than take a chance have your LBS do the job. If it's a 1" steerer tube they'll likely have a threaded Park cutting guide to ensure it's cut straight and to chase the threads afterwards. Personally, I always screw the threader on to the streerer before I cut it down. Regardless, why fret over such an inexpensive, done-while-you-wait job.


----------

